

No evidence for quantum speedup found in Google's D-Wave 2 - MrBuddyCasino
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1401.2910.pdf

======
MrBuddyCasino
A more folksy version: [http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/19/5824336/google-s-
quantum-c...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/19/5824336/google-s-quantum-
computer-just-flunked-its-first-big-test)

Unfortunately, there is no clear answer as to possible cost advantages - even
though there may be no clear speedup, its still a single chip vs. a whole
supercomputer.

